# Who has experience with Tortoise Town NJ



## Jon c (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi I have been searching for a CAPTIVE bred adult Russian and have found then from Tortoise Town out of N.J. has anyone delt with then before?


----------



## nicoleann2214 (Apr 27, 2020)

Jon c said:


> Hi I have been searching for a CAPTIVE bred adult Russian and have found then from Tortoise Town out of N.J. has anyone delt with then before?


I’ve seen nothing but bad reviews... you might be able to find a breeder on here.


----------



## janevicki (Apr 27, 2020)

I hope you don't mind. I know nothing about tortoise town, but I know from my own experience about trying locate at turtle/tortoise. You are always better off to take the time and locate a breeder or some one who is raising Russians. I know it's so easy to plunk your money down and there you go, you got the tortoise. But what happens if the adult Russian is sick or has problems? 

If you contact a person who has raised the Russian you will be able to get history and know what you are getting yourself into. I don't know if you contacted any of the Russian owners and breeders here. But put the word out what you are looking for. I got my adult male turtle here... after a bit of hunting for him you may get a great opportunity.

We are all here to help you. I personally don't know a thing about Russians, but with the breeds I have, I have totally dived in the deep pool of educating myself. 

Wishing you success in your Russian endevors!


----------



## Ink (Apr 27, 2020)

You can read tortoise town reviews on this forum. I am lucky with mine but their communication skills are awful. Even if they have your money


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 27, 2020)

I ordered my leopard tortoise from there 2 months ago and I won't use them again.


----------



## Jon c (Apr 27, 2020)

Ya I'm reading some pretty bad reviews of Tortoise Town.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 27, 2020)

About Tortoise town like you'd avoid someone with Covid 19.....


----------



## Jon c (Apr 27, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> About Tortoise town like you'd avoid someone with Covid 19.....


Dually noted thank you.


----------



## robertt255 (Nov 29, 2022)

My experience: Purchased a male eastern box turtle 9/22. He is doing so well that I purchased a female eastern box 10/22, that was slightly larger than the male. The female arrived very lethargic, moving in counter clockwise circles. I have never seen her eat or defecate. It is now 11/29/22. The male is clearly larger than the female. I believe that she was injured in transportation but I cannot find anyone, Vet, wildlife rehabs or this forum, who can give me some guidance. My experience on Tortoise Town is hit or miss.


----------



## Ink (Nov 29, 2022)

How big are your turtles?


----------



## robertt255 (Nov 29, 2022)

Both measured 2 inches when they arrived. She is still 2inches, he is clearly larger- 2.2inches.


----------



## Ink (Nov 29, 2022)

I believe they are too small to tell if they are male and female. I would keep them separated especially because one isn't feeling well. I am not an expert.


----------



## robertt255 (Nov 29, 2022)

I talked (emailed) Chris at GST. They have been separated since she arrived. Chris advised, and I have followed, an aquatic setting for her with proper lighting, sphagnum moss and a varied diet. I'm going to do all I can to help her survive. Any insight/advise is welcome.


----------

